# Fetish thread!



## michaelthemessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

Discuss all your fetishes and desires here  the more bizarre the better! Lol 
Im super curious on the topic and love discussing it haha

As for mine, I have a real weird incest fetish but only the role play, never in real life haha, and I love femdom


----------



## ientipi (Oct 17, 2013)

Hmm well I guess I'll share mine haha. I love watching guys play the drums, doesn't matter if I can actually tell what he looks like..it's just something to do with the confidence and Idk exactly haha, it's just super hot


----------



## michaelthemessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

ientipi said:


> Hmm well I guess I'll share mine haha. I love watching guys play the drums, doesn't matter if I can actually tell what he looks like..it's just something to do with the confidence and Idk exactly haha, it's just super hot


Its funny how just the act regardless of the person can do that lol thank you for sharing c:


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm a sucker for long hair on men...does that count as a fetish?


----------



## michaelthemessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

shakti said:


> I'm a sucker for long hair on men...does that count as a fetish?


Im sure it is!


----------



## mariahgirl24 (Aug 4, 2014)

Guys with long hair and some stubble~ whoo! It has always been a fantasy of mine to be dominated by my partner. But I think that's a pretty standard fetish among females.


----------



## michaelthemessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

mariahgirl24 said:


> Guys with long hair and some stubble~ whoo! It has always been a fantasy of mine to be dominated by my partner. But I think that's a pretty standard fetish among females.


I think its like a cutural thing that women are supposed to be submissive and that men are supposed dominant thats why its so common lol I am not so normal and also like to submit :blushed:


----------



## Faygo (May 28, 2012)

*Wow, well mine are super weird compared to your guys' let me fly to space I'm too weird.
*


----------



## michaelthemessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

Faygo said:


> *Wow, well mine are super weird compared to your guys' let me fly to space I'm too weird.
> *


Omg now you have to tell uss :333


----------



## Faygo (May 28, 2012)

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> Omg now you have to tell uss :333


*OKAY YOU OPENED THE LID ON MY INNER FANTASIES DON'T BLAME ME WHEN YOU CAN'T HANDLE EM.


All of these, but not always together (like i don't want a crossdressing 'daddy'):
- Puppy Play/Daddy Kink (puppy play is not related to bestiality js and daddy kink does not mean i wanna fuck my dad)
- Crossdressing boysss.
- UH. like rape roleplay but always using safe words and i'm a total feminist and actual rape is not okay.
- Being tied up.
- Androgynous people
- Spanking
- Prefer being submissive, but sometimes want to be dominant.
- Freckles on people. I swear I am so egotistical I like people who look like me.
- Cosplay sex.
- Humiliation
- Exhibitionism/Mind Control but only ONLY in RPs or stories I would not want to do stuff like that irl.
- I am turned on by lots of stuff that is impossible in real life or i wouldn't do in real life, like in stories/manga... so..
- small boobs on girls.. and boys obviously i don't want a big boobed guy but you know what i mean.
- curly hair.
- i watch gay porns, guy x guy even though i'm a lady.
- "fml i am going under a rock now." says the virgin with weird fetishes.

PS I JUST REALIZED THAT I DIDN'T SPECIFY I DON'T WANT SEX WITH OLD DUDES I JUST LIKE THE POWER PLAY RELATIONSHIP LIKE CALLING PEOPLE DADDY AND ACTING ALL CUTE AND INNOCENT I LIKE PEOPLE MY AGE OR A FEW YEARS OLDER THAN ME NOT OLD MEN EWW.*


----------



## michaelthemessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

Faygo said:


> *OKAY YOU OPENED THE LID ON MY INNER FANTASIES DON'T BLAME ME WHEN YOU CAN'T HANDLE EM.
> 
> 
> All of these, but not always together (like i don't want a crossdressing 'daddy'):
> ...


Thank you for sharing!!! I think I'd like rape if I was being raped, which is difficult for a women to rape a man XD 

Whats puppy play? 

I like mommy kink so I feel you hahha

I like spanking and tied up

So you see youre not the only virigin with weird fantasies c:


----------



## Faygo (May 28, 2012)

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> Thank you for sharing!!! I think I'd like rape if I was being raped, which is difficult for a women to rape a man XD
> 
> Whats puppy play?
> 
> ...


*I have a daddy kink, but for younger people.. I just like the power play kind of thing I wouldn't have sex with old old men. Oldest would be late twenties probably.. Puppy play is when one of the people (usually submissive) acts like a puppy and is only allowed to say certain words or make certain sounds.. It's a sort of slave master relationship but it's more like master pet...*


----------



## michaelthemessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

Faygo said:


> *I have a daddy kink, but for younger people.. I just like the power play kind of thing I wouldn't have sex with old old men. Oldest would be late twenties probably.. Puppy play is when one of the people (usually submissive) acts like a puppy and is only allowed to say certain words or make certain sounds.. It's a sort of slave master relationship but it's more like master pet...*


Yup could definitely do that XD and I like MILFs so I could go older with mommy link XD just not past like 40 but hey im flexible :3


----------



## Faygo (May 28, 2012)

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> Yup could definitely do that XD and I like MILFs so I could go older with mommy link XD just not past like 40 but hey im flexible :3


*Yeah.. I think it depends how old they look if we're talking from a purely sexual standpoint.*


----------



## michaelthemessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

Faygo said:


> *Yeah.. I think it depends how old they look if we're talking from a purely sexual standpoint.*


Of course


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

If it makes you feel better, I have some of these too. 



Faygo said:


> *- Crossdressing boysss.*
> *- Androgynous people*
> *- Spanking *(but on the giving end)
> - *Freckles on people.*
> ...


I definitely prefer being the dominant one, and I don't think I could actually be submissive. Well, except for older women. Older women can do whatever they want to me (I'm not talking like granny old though just older). 

I also like: 
-pegging
-breast sucking
-ball and ring gags
-piercings
-submissive men in general I guess
-would older women count (I consider that just to be a preference, but I don't know)


----------



## michaelthemessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

Rice said:


> If it makes you feel better, I have some of these too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk if I could do pegging or anal stuff im too afraid XDD breast sucking is great I hope to try ANR with my wife :$$ I think its a preference but I also have that haha


----------



## Faygo (May 28, 2012)

Rice said:


> If it makes you feel better, I have some of these too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Oooo, yeah pegging 10/10 would do crossdressing guy + pegging. uwu*


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

Faygo said:


> *Oooo, yeah pegging 10/10 would do crossdressing guy + pegging. uwu*


That's like my ultimate dream but it's not exactly something you can just straight up ask someone on the first date


----------



## Faygo (May 28, 2012)

Rice said:


> That's like my ultimate dream but it's not exactly something you can just straight up ask someone on the first date


 *"hey you have a pretty face boy, dress up in this schoolgirl uniform and let me do the butt stuffs."
Yeah, that'll work.*


----------



## Rice (Apr 27, 2014)

Faygo said:


> *"hey you have a pretty face boy, dress up in this schoolgirl uniform and let me do the butt stuffs."
> Yeah, that'll work.*


Yes I'm sure that will go over smoothly. I'll get all the guys that way.


----------



## michaelthemessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

Faygo said:


> *"hey you have a pretty face boy, dress up in this schoolgirl uniform and let me do the butt stuffs."
> Yeah, that'll work.*


If I was asked to by someone who was really horny I might idk im afraid XD


Rice said:


> Yes I'm sure that will go over smoothly. I'll get all the guys that way.


----------



## Faygo (May 28, 2012)

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> If I was asked to by someone who was really horny I might idk im afraid XD


*Crossdress for us, michael-chan.~*


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Rice said:


> If it makes you feel better, I have some of these too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, damn.

I fantasize about most of _those_ on the receiving end. :blushed:


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Faygo said:


> *"hey you have a pretty face boy, dress up in this schoolgirl uniform and let me do the butt stuffs."
> Yeah, that'll work.*


I'd probably be completely floored at first, but if I warmed up to you, I would probably do it under the condition that I could shave all my body hair off and put makeup and perfume on... :blushed:


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

There are many...

Role playing
Navel fetishism 
Mixed race people
Being stalked or watched
Older women, tomboys, female body builders
Twinks, cross dressers, emos, fem boys, goths
Furry fan art
Snowballing!
BDSM

I'm sure I'll remember half a dozen more later. :tongue:


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

WamphyriThrall said:


> Being stalked or watched


Well, now you have a profile view...


----------



## Faygo (May 28, 2012)

Torai said:


> I'd probably be completely floored at first, but if I warmed up to you, I would probably do it under the condition that I could shave all my body hair off and put makeup and perfume on... :blushed:


*Hehehe. OuO*


----------



## michaelthemessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

Faygo said:


> *Crossdress for us, michael-chan.~*


Well sheet buy me dinner first :blushed: lmao I said might lmao and only with someone im close to that really wants it :$

I hate my dang connection


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Faygo said:


> *OKAY YOU OPENED THE LID ON MY INNER FANTASIES DON'T BLAME ME WHEN YOU CAN'T HANDLE EM.
> 
> 
> All of these, but not always together (like i don't want a crossdressing 'daddy'):
> ...


They aren't that weird.
I share most of yours but I have some even weirder fetishes and fantasies owo


----------



## Faygo (May 28, 2012)

Morfinyon said:


> They aren't that weird.
> I share most of yours but I have some even weirder fetishes and fantasies owo


*​wELL good. *


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Faygo said:


> *​wELL good. *


Yeee the thought of being tied up and inflicted pain gives me a boner and thats some of the more harmless things


----------



## Faygo (May 28, 2012)

Morfinyon said:


> Yeee the thought of being tied up and inflicted pain gives me a boner and thats some of the more harmless things


*There's so many masochistic dudes on here. o -o*


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Faygo said:


> *There's so many masochistic dudes on here. o -o*


It happens :3.
Actually most of them are submissive but not necessarily masochistic.
I'm legit masochistic.


----------



## Faygo (May 28, 2012)

Morfinyon said:


> It happens :3.
> Actually most of them are submissive but not necessarily masochistic.
> I'm legit masochistic.


Yeah. I'm masochistic, but not extremely physically.. More psychological stuff. But yeah, as long as there is aftercare and cuddles it's all good. owo'


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Faygo said:


> Yeah. I'm masochistic, but not extremely physically.. More psychological stuff. But yeah, as long as there is aftercare and cuddles it's all good. owo'


I know right? *w*
Being tied up is like the best feeling ever


----------



## Faygo (May 28, 2012)

Morfinyon said:


> I know right? *w*
> Being tied up is like the best feeling ever


*Mhm. uwu*


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Also being humiliated… :blushed:
And inflicted small cuts…
And gagged…
Umm


----------



## Faygo (May 28, 2012)

Morfinyon said:


> Also being humiliated… :blushed:
> And inflicted small cuts…
> And gagged…
> Umm


*Hehe, yesss! *:tongue:


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Faygo said:


> *Hehe, yesss! *:tongue:


Also being shared with another sub sounds extremely interesting.
Two people tied up next to each other waiting to be "treated" :3
After having been roleplay kidnapped


----------



## michaelthemessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

ningsta kitty said:


> don't be sad! I was just teasing and joking about because I thought you were older and a feeler type of some sort.


well i am a feeler type XD but my bad i do come across as fairly older than i am i should have been clear XDD

im not sad either hahah dont worry


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Vegetables said:


> What did you mean by "intellectual integrity and emotional honesty or you'll get super paranoid?"


I'll keep it simple and sweet. it means, when a person insults my intelligence. while I've been known to add injury to insult ... it doesn't change the fact, that the insulting of my intelligence happened. 

and that is. so ... not. cool.

I have enough strife to deal with than other people's bullshit. 
for once it would be nice to meet someone not so afraid to evolve with witness.


----------



## Randomguy6543 (May 30, 2014)

My curiosity has been piqued! To the guys/girls that said they were into cross dressing/pegging. What's the turn on? Also the bit about sadists causing pain to someone so they can be the ones to comfort them was really interesting. It actually makes sense.


----------



## Strayfire (Jun 26, 2010)

I wanna be a girl <3


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Mokusei said:


> My curiosity has been piqued! To the guys/girls that said they were into cross dressing/pegging. What's the turn on? Also the bit about sadists causing pain to someone so they can be the ones to comfort them was really interesting. It actually makes sense.


The pegging is simple. I want something up my butt, and a dildo is the closest thing to a penis. There's the prostate stimulation factor as well as simply liking the sensation of my anus wrapped around an object. I would feel immensely guilty if I had sex with a man while I was in a relationship with a woman (unless she asked me to do it in order to fulfill a fetish), so pegging's a good compromise.

As for cross-dressing, it's hard to explain. I'm happiest when I'm seen as and treated like a girl. If I find someone who's not only not put off by that, but actively wants that (which I'm kind of convinced is rare), then that would be super.


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

...


----------



## Strayfire (Jun 26, 2010)

Torai said:


> The pegging is simple. I want something up my butt, and a dildo is the closest thing to a penis. There's the prostate stimulation factor as well as simply liking the sensation of my anus wrapped around an object. I would feel immensely guilty if I had sex with a man while I was in a relationship with a woman (unless she asked me to do it in order to fulfill a fetish), so pegging's a good compromise.
> 
> As for cross-dressing, it's hard to explain. I'm happiest when I'm seen as and treated like a girl. If I find someone who's not only not put off by that, but actively wants that (which I'm kind of convinced is rare), then that would be super.


Squee.

We should meet up someday.

For.

Prostate.

Stimulation. 

xD

(Slightly bi-curious)


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

strayfire said:


> Squee.
> 
> We should meet up someday.
> 
> ...


I'm starting to see a correlation between INFPs and this!

But yeah, prostate orgasms pretty much blow your standard penile ones out of the water.


----------



## Strayfire (Jun 26, 2010)

I reckon @_Torai_ and me are gonna get it on. 

Then drag @_MrMe_epers into it.

Whilst @_Hotaru_ watches in horror. 

BWAHAHAHAHAHA

We will convert the meep!


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

strayfire said:


> I reckon @_Torai_ and me are gonna get it on.
> 
> Then drag @_MrMe_epers into it.
> 
> ...


Considering cute gay porn does it for me, I don't think 'horror' is the word you're looking for. :kitteh:


----------



## Strayfire (Jun 26, 2010)

If anything irl you'd prolly be the director in charge of it all.

Mistress Hot.

xD


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

ningsta kitty said:


> oh my sadist side is super weird. I know this sounds twisted but, when my feelings are hurting and I'm hurting because of a man, I lash out - and when they don't break or get scared, I feel safe. because I am intellectually aware of my feelings -and I know much of it is not on purpose, feelings sometimes hurt. that is what they're there for sometimes. so we feel something .. .good , and bad.
> 
> so when I get crazy angry I'll get mean. I don't know why but it makes me feel better. I'll name call. the meaner I am, the more I'm hurting. sometimes, really bad  because then I get mad at myself for being so mean and saying things like "fuck face, jerk hole, asshole, douche, evil asswipe" or whatever other names I throw out to make myself feel better because I'm hurting. but - when they can see I'm hurting and not take personal offence, when their feelings aren't hurt - I feel safe, like I have a tree to lean on when I'm weak and hurting. if they get all boo hoo, then we both are boo hoo. that just doesn't work!
> 
> ...


You can add being on the receiving end to her ^ to my list. 

Female bellies
Large noses (not fat but sharp looking)
Loyalty (such a turn on)
Masturbation
Squirting
Smiles
Edit: oops forgot voices

These aren't exactly fetishes by definition.


----------



## Vegetables (Jun 22, 2014)

ningsta kitty said:


> yeah ... this is getting weird. as in ... creepy.
> 
> if you're under 18 .. seriously. don't make innocent people perverts to get your jollies off.
> 
> If you are 13 .. please. just don't tell me. I want to sleep well tonight.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Stelliferous said:


> You can add being on the receiving end to her ^ to my list.


:shocked: HAhaha! what?! oh my goodness.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

ningsta kitty said:


> :shocked: HAhaha! what?! oh my goodness.


It sounds awesome being bit, scratched, etc. and then loved thereafter. It's playfully adorable.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Hotaru said:


> Considering cute gay porn does it for me, I don't think 'horror' is the word you're looking for. :kitteh:


Considering none of us have probably even fondled another person's penis before, horror might still be the word you're looking for.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Torai said:


> Considering neither of us have probably even fondled a penis before, horror might still be the word you're looking for.


That's still cute :tongue:

This just in: being tied up :blushed: and surprised~ <3


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

WamphyriThrall said:


> I'm starting to see a correlation between INFPs and this!
> 
> But yeah, prostate orgasms pretty much blow your standard penile ones out of the water.


I don't think I've ever had a full one, but considering how much I realized I liked penetrating myself with a tiny finger, I figure I'd like to do a bit more with my rectum.


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Hotaru said:


> That's still cute :tongue:
> 
> This just in: being tied up :blushed: and surprised~ <3


Well, I seem to be the most dominant of the three. I might be able to help you with that. :wink:

Tee-hee. I'm a pervert. :kitteh:


----------



## Strayfire (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh I can be horrifically dominant if I wanna be. 

There's a switch in my brain that turns off all fluffy emotions at will. 

Good for self-defence I guess... but I'm just worried about the side effects though. 

The absence of emotion means that killing would be trivial. That scares me. :/


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

C. C. Scott said:


> °Being called Daddy is a huge turn on, but I've only told one girl that.


Confession: I feel old (and dirty) reading that from someone who has "Gen Z" in his profile.


----------



## Sempiturtle (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't know why many are embarrassed about it. But I have a piss fetish.


----------



## C. C. Scott (Jun 9, 2014)

chimeric said:


> Confession: I feel old (and dirty) reading that from someone who has "Gen Z" in his profile.


To be fair 95 is borderline Gen Y. 

At least in my mind. :tongue:


----------



## michaelthemessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

wb an older gen Z ;p lmaoooo


----------



## Strayfire (Jun 26, 2010)

C. C. Scott said:


> To be fair 95 is borderline Gen Y.
> 
> At least in my mind. :tongue:


I'm 94 and I consider myself Gen Y.



I'm old enough to have an ICQ account, after all.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

@ningsta kitty
You sound like such a push and pull personality XD


----------



## imperfections (Jul 28, 2014)

If you can pull off a beanie you can pull off my pants.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Mr. Meepers said:


> You are not sick, you are kinky :wink: <3
> *hugs* ^__^


you are not kinky or sick, you are CREATIVE!


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

i don't know that i have fetishes. i just like people's energy, or the energy that comes in a ricocheting-like fashion during sex... 


to see someone's inhibitions go out the window, to witness their animalistic side, to know that you're now dealing with a different person than the one from 10 minutes before--to feel the contact and the movement of their body, hear their sounds--to bite, be bitten and scratched, to forcefully grab and position, to encircle, to ride the tension each person has helped to create and to fight not only it, but also them. never so much fighting as to slip off that precipice and lose the tension entirely, but just enough to grip and harness something that is constantly shifting and threatening, in it's own ephemeral way, to slide off track and, risking the possibility of that house-of-tension to implode on itself, and to have to be recreated once again... all of this, to the point at which you can feel a connection between it, the other, and yourself--the point where you can draw it all in and feel it powerfully throughout your own body--or, to just freely connect and to let the other direct it. 


i love being dominant. i also really enjoy having another person be possessive, or assuming, when having sex--not asking, not caring, just doing... in other words, just because i want to expand my own energy and maybe slightly devolve (a little  ), doesn't mean the other person has to be a yin-yang counterpart during it all. 


so maybe, self-expression is my kink/fetish during sex?


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Wellsy said:


> @_ningsta kitty_
> You sound like such a push and pull personality XD


Yeah. To me I make sense. Not sure why it's so hard to understand me for others but. I'm over it. I don't care about being understood anymore. Doesn't matter.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

ningsta kitty said:


> Yeah. To me I make sense. Not sure why it's so hard to understand me for others but. I'm over it. I don't care about being understood anymore. Doesn't matter.


I don't think it's too hard to understand but as with anyone takes some effort to learn the nuances and such. 
I reckon personally it'd just take a fair bit of energy to keep up with all the playing, lot of feedback going on between you and the partner and I imagine you're just as playful throughout the day but then again I perhaps imagining your bubbly personality on here accounting for you all the time when you've already expressed being quiet and introverted XD.
I'm sure there could be a good play mate out there, it certainly has a fun appeal.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Wellsy said:


> I don't think it's too hard to understand but as with anyone takes some effort to learn the nuances and such.
> I reckon personally it'd just take a fair bit of energy to keep up with all the playing, lot of feedback going on between you and the partner and I imagine you're just as playful throughout the day but then again I perhaps imagining your bubbly personality on here accounting for you all the time when you've already expressed being quiet and introverted XD.
> I'm sure there could be a good play mate out there, it certainly has a fun appeal.


I'm really bubbly here because I've no one in real life to share myself with. That's the only reason I'm here. I'm actually too serious much of the time (so yes, mixed bag ). I'm an old soul with a young spirit.  in a relationship I'm kind of a blend of boring, bubbly(silly), and feisty. It's either the too mature serious boring part of me that makes men disinterested. Or it's the feisty. I'm just not even keel enough for people I guess. I really don't even care anymore. I have so many other things to worry about or rather, work towards. If I find someone who can keep up with me on some level , that'll just be the icing on top in life


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

imperfections said:


> If you can pull off a beanie you can pull off my pants.


I've a sexy funny line for you.


Did you buy your dress on sale someplace?

Because it'd be 100% off at my place. LOL


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

drmiller100 said:


> you are not kinky or sick, you are CREATIVE!


Now THAT is a good way to put it


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

I want someone to completely have their way with me, I want to surrender my entire body to them, be tied up, cut, waxed, hurt, until I am a bloody satisfied mess, I want to be dominated sexually, I want them to sit on my face and stuff :blushed:
Oh also, being blindfolded sounds neat


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh also burning sounds nice. And writing insults onto my body with my blood.
And being called "bitch"


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

imperfections said:


> If you can pull off a beanie you can pull off my pants.


*points in the direction of his profile picture*

Your pants are mine.


----------



## Astronomy_lover (Jul 26, 2021)

I like a lot of things. I like to try new sex positions. I really like men who wear glasses (it’s so hot!!). I think I would like to watch my future boyfriend to have sex with an other woman while I’m masturbating. As long as I knew that’s it just sex and they are not dating. Also, I love phone calls while we both masturbate. Costumes can be fun too!


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Most of these are kinks, not fetishes.


----------

